# Changing suction control valves



## raccoon (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to your forum and I would like to start off by asking a question that will most likely been asked quite a few times over the past. 
My X trail is a 2.2 Di Sport on a 52 plate. Suffereing from power loss over 2500 revs in 3rd, 4th and 5th gear. I have replaced fuel filter and MAF for a new one. Problem is still there. So now I am thinking SCV's. I think there are two on my car. 
Could anyone who has changed theirs please give me some sort of idea how to do it as I will have to try to do it myself. 
Thanks for any advice given.


----------



## raccoon (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats the job done. I am pleased I never did the job myself. The mechanic was chewing wasps. It took him 5 hours of pain and heartache. Someone had tried to do the job before I got the car and had left one of the bolts off and fitted a fuse inline on one of the valves. Job done now and running ok. I found a place down the country called "ttautomotive" who were very reasonable on the price. £200 for the pair of valves plus £8 express delivery. I ordered them at 2:30pm on thursday and they came at 10:30am friday. Well worth it and cheaper than on ebay.


----------



## Redders (Jan 7, 2013)

I have to say, I did mine myself, Managed to do it from standing on RH side of car against front wing and reaching in.. yes its a fiddle but it only took me a couple of hours.. glad you are up and running


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Currently on eBay UK for £175 plus shipping. Price is for both valves (Denso) and they ship from Germany.
Mike


----------

